# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  energy monitors

## satchelmcqueen

anyone here have something like this? just want something to look at and try to cut my electric bill. would be nice for some feedback from those who own something like this or know of a better model...

http://www.smarthomeusa.com/Shop/energy-monitors/

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

A few thoughts:

the handheld ones, at least, only monitor things that are plugged in.  To monitor things on switches would require a high end one that monitors everything at once and would probably take an electrician to install.  I've never seen one that monitored 220v.

Pay attention to the "usual suspects":

fridge/freezer
dishwasher
electric stove / hot plates
electric area heaters
washer / dryer
water heater
A/C
power tools
etc.

as to area heat / cooling - upgrade windows and weather stripping, limit areas heated and cooled and spend most of your time there.

when you replace things, go for an "energy star" rated appliance.

you can go with 12v and hand crank for many things.  if you do, hook them up to a 12v solar system and not a wall wart.  Also buy quality units (expensive), not the junk you find in Walmart that are designed for occasional vacation use.  

lower wattage bulbs and turning off lights will help a little, but not that much.

A lot of savings can be done with lifestyle changes like slow cooking, and taking shorter / less frequent showers, not doing laundry till you have a full load, etc.  Others require swapping out major appliances for something more efficient.

-t

----------


## DamianTV

Unplug your computer when you dont use it and your TV when you arent watching it.

----------


## Acala

> Unplug your computer when you dont use it and your TV when you arent watching it.


Unplug your tv and then throw it in the garbage.

----------


## pacelli

Unplug all surge strips even if you have them plugged in and clicked "off".  Unplug all lamps not in use.  

If something is plugged into the wall, it is drawing power, even if it is off.  You can get a cheap $14 pen-type electricity detector and test it yourself.

----------


## moostraks

> Unplug your tv and then throw it in the garbage.


 lol

----------

